# HobbyTown USA VA BEACH INDOOR SEASON



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Hobbytown USA in Virginia Beach will be starting the winter Indoor Ozite season on Saturday OCT 30TH. The doors will open every Saturday at 10 a.m., registration will close at 12:00 P.M. and racing will promptly start at 12:15 p.m. 

Starting Oct 28th Thursday evenings from 4 - 7:30 p.m. will be Open Practice.

Questions / Comments


----------

